# Problème de synchro avec l'APPLE TV



## PaTaQ (24 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai besoin d'aide !!! Je viens d'acheter l'Apple TV et cela fait 4 jours que je n'arrive &#224; rien avec. En effet, l'Apple TV n'est pas reconnue par mon Mac. 

Avez vous une id&#233;e ? J'indique toutefois que je suis d&#233;j&#224; all&#233; dans pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me => partage => coupe-feu pour activer le partage de fichier mac 

Merci &#224; tous, 

PaTaQ U


----------



## Galphanet (25 Octobre 2007)

Salut,
Tu as lu le mode d'emploi ?


Ce que tu as fait ne sert strictement à rien..ouvre iTunes quand l'AppleTV montre un numéro...


----------



## pim (25 Octobre 2007)

Le fait que "Partage de fichier Mac" soit activ&#233; ne sert &#224; rien. En revanche je crois que "Partage de Musique iTunes" au m&#234;me endroit aide bien  Mais si jamais tu as oubli&#233; de l'ouvrir, tu as un message qui le signale.

De plus l'Apple TV va appara&#238;tre automatique comme un iPod sous iTunes, c'est l&#224; que tu va taper tes codes. Guette bien cette colonne de gauche !


----------

